# I made



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget a night shirt out of Amanda's old baby t-shirts. I just took the front in and then I angled the bottom front and hemmed it...


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

There he is again.one of my favorite chi's,very cute! :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh, how cute and what a good idea.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

How neat! Smart idea. He's sooo cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

great idea!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

What a good idea. He looks so cute.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What a great idea. Gadget doesn't look to happy being a model!! LOL - But what a cutie!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

oooh he looks goood!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so cute :lol:


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness... he is sooooooo cute!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's adorable!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

gadget looks good enough to eat  

kisses nat


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he loves his little night shirts.. he wears them all night and doesn't let any body take them off until he wants them off... I have to make him more of them so I can have peace.... He loves sleeping in them... he likes to sleep up on our pillows and he can sleep out of the blankets with his night shirt on... Keeps him nice and warm...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww to cute


----------

